# Google Earth loaded on your desktop or laptop PC?



## David777 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello folks. Do you have the free program *Google Earth* loaded on your desktop or laptop PC?  Arguably one of the most useful and important programs in this Internet era though note using such on a smartphone is limited and awkward.   And am quite aware many folks don't even know what it is or why it is so valuable for almost everyone. I use it a great deal, especially for evaluating places I will travel or visit.    A most excellent way to explore landscapes of the whole planet from one's couch.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Earth
snippet:

_Google Earth is a computer program that renders a *3D representation of Earth* based primarily on *satellite imagery*. The program maps the Earth by superimposing satellite images, aerial photography, and GIS data onto a 3D globe, allowing users to see cities and landscapes from various angles. Users can explore the globe by entering addresses and coordinates, or by using a keyboard or mouse. The program can also be downloaded on a smartphone or tablet, using a touch screen or stylus to navigate... Google Earth is able to show various kinds of images overlaid on the surface of the earth and is also a Web Map Service client. In 2019, Google has revealed that Google Earth now covers more than 97 percent of the world, and has captured 10 million miles of Street View imagery._

Noticed Google now has an experimental version live for free on the web though with limited features.  May take a bit of time to load.  Here is a view of Fort Myers Florida, now in the direct path of hurricane Ian:

https://earth.google.com/web/@26.43227004,-81.9252515,-2.90973744a,18160.12600066d,35y,0h,0t,0r

Use your computer mouse to "fly" around at different elevations, zoom in and out, and tilt views.  Here is San Francisco from above the Bay Bridge:

https://earth.google.com/web/@37.78...826.81072839d,35y,-87.2210344h,76.7859188t,0r

And here a place I'll likely backpack into next summer:

https://earth.google.com/web/@37.49...63.74350881d,35y,52.45274892h,55.69721196t,0r


----------



## Kika (Sep 28, 2022)

David777 said:


> Do you have the free program *Google Earth* loaded on your desktop or laptop PC?


Wow...that is amazing!  I don't have it now but will do that today!!

Thank you for this.  I have heard many references made to Google Earth, but never looked into it.  Now I'll just need to play around with it until I master it.

The place you are backpacking appears to be something really adventurous.
Thank you again....I think I am going to enjoy Good Earth!


----------



## Mike (Sep 29, 2022)

Very interesting David777, I have used Google Earth for
some time now, there is also Google Maps, but I think
that is a version of Earth.

Very useful to check out strange places that you are
about to visit.

Thank you for the information.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 29, 2022)

I use it often.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2022)

yes have had it for a long time.. I keep forgetting about it altho' I use google Street view a lot


----------



## JustDave (Sep 29, 2022)

I've used it to explore places I need to find.  There are many visual aids we could use in searching for places that simply are not shown on a map.  It's more than just a way to look at your house from a satellite photo.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)

I love Google Earth and Google Street View, and use it to look at old neighbourhoods in another Province
I grew up in. Also, look at my previous Australian digs.


----------



## David777 (Sep 29, 2022)

Here is the Google desktop Google Earth Pro download page link:

https://www.google.com/earth/versions/#earth-pro

As a landscape photographer, it has huge use locating and evaluating places to plunk down my tripod in unfamiliar areas versus the former ways of using topographic and geological maps, guide books, and public images in books or online now of others.  There are significant numbers of highly aesthetic subjects, even near roads that other serious photographers have not yet discovered that can be found with a bit of work.  The vast majority of photographers depend on either just exploring randomly, or reports or online photos of others, to understand where one might spend productive time in the field.  Like a fisherman that knows about a lake with large trout, my online information about unknown sensitive places I visit remain vague.  In 2019 at age 71, little old me at #135 carried about 70# over notorious 6.6k Shepherd Pass at 12k into Sequoia National Park during a 10 day backpack.  Below is one image showing PCT's famed Forester Pass at center frame just left of Diamond Mesa. I figured out this perspective by using Google Earth before my trip. A6000 60mm 3 column 1 row 30 image focus stack blend, 9900 by 6000 pixels downsized here for web.







I am probably the only human that has visited this area miles from roads in Death Valley National Park over decades since miners roamed.  A spectacular place with rare orange and blue geology I located before that trip while looking for colorful areas on Google Earth.  So if any of you are going on vacations to any our planet's natural parks and public lands that are able to do a bit of hiking, there is value in evaluating those places beforehand with GE so one can efficiently make use of their limited time and effort.


----------

